#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Recommendation.

## charleyboy

I'm thinking about buying a tablet.
I don't want an Apple.
Must be a reasonable size as my eyes aren't what they were!
Doesn't have to have all the bells and whistles.

What would you recommend?

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Have a read of this to get an idea of the general state of play:

Best tablet 2015: Our top 10 ranking | TechRadar


BTW, I have a 7" HP tablet, and it's shite - don't buy one... 7" is too small and HP build crap quality products at the lower price points.

----------


## Dillinger

weve just had a thread on this and the wanker op ignored all recommendations and bought the same as his friend.

Get the Surface pro 3 Charley, you know you're worth it

----------


## Dillinger

Some great recommendations on here Charley, mate




> We pick out the best cheap tablets
> Bargain tablets for less than £200 that rival pricey premium models
> The top three tablets for half the cost of the latest Apple iPad


Best cheap tablets under £200 - Tablet reviews - Computing - Which? Technology

----------


## charleyboy

Dillie. You have to join to find out and I don't do credit cards on-line!

Have a butcher's for me and get back...Pronto, there's a good lad!

Looking for a 10 incher.

----------


## Dillinger

:Smile:  

i might flog you my surface pro 1 and buy the 3

just reserved the windows 10 upgrade for it

----------


## charleyboy

^I'm buying fook all off you...Probably get a dose!

----------


## Bettyboo

Charley, decide what you want it for and make a list of the things that are important to you, such as:

size,
weight, 
screen quality,
operating system,
wifi or wifi and 4G,
using it for typing or not,
toughness (waterproof or shock proof),
battery life,
multi-tasking ability (processor/RAM),
movies (sound and screen - screen type/size/aspect ration),
playing games,
price, 
memory size, etc.

There are so many good tablets around, and we all have our preferences.

I wouldn't buy a Microsoft machine because I don't like the MS operating system on a phone/tablet - some folks like it.

I wouldn't buy an iApple or LG because their screens break easily if dropped, and are expensive to replace.

I wouldn't buy a Nexus or iApple because you cannot increase the memory.

I would not buy a Samsung because I hate the childish Samsung 'Touchwiz' overlay.

Not that any of these things are bad, per se, everyone has their preferences. You might find your purchasing choice easier if you listed your preferences.


For me:

Android or iOS sw.
Expandable memory.
Long battery life.
Average screen quality (because the best screens take battery life away).
light weight.
Quite a big screen that I can easily type on (so minimum 8", but 10" would be better).
Wifi only is fine.
etc.

Good luck. Lots of good tablets out there.

----------


## charleyboy

Right...10 inch screen. Able to take pictures. WiFi. Long battery life.
I want line app installed. Google chrome. Be able to type.A nice case that can be used as a stand.

It will be for use in the garden or any WiFi hotspots that I visit.
I don't want to watch movies or download anything.

Now, off you pop and get back to me.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

The new Samsung Galaxy Tab S fits that remit well although it has a better screen than you need, so might be a bit more expensive than you need.

This one is also good and cheap: Asus Transformer Pad TF103
Asus Transformer Pad TF103 review | TrustedReviews

This one is a similar price and good: Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2
Lenovo YOGA Tablets | Multimode Windows and Android Tablets | Lenovo

This one is good and has a great battery life: LG G Pad 10.1 Tablet
LG G Pad 10.1 Tablet - Full Review and Benchmarks

----------


## charleyboy

What do you think about this one?

Toshiba AT10-A103(3G)  (PDA0FL-007012) 1 GB (Black) 

4990 baht.

----------


## biff

Thanks..am looking into purchase a Tablet, glad I found this thread.
My question is, with any, particularly the Samsung Galaxy Tab S, as it has a Micro SD slot, can I copy movies to micro card, to watch.
The Lenovo Yoga Tab 2   looks good.

----------


## Stinky

> I don't want an Apple.


If I were in the market for a new tablet and I didn't want to but an Apple I would still buy and Apple, if as you say your eyes arent what they were the last thing you want to do is piss about configuring a tablet to suit your needs, an all singing all dancing iPad Air 2 is faultless straight from the box and would suit you down to the ground.

----------


## klong toey

Nexus 9 £199 in the UK at the moment i have a 2013 Nexus 7 nice piece of kit.

----------


## chassamui



----------


## Bettyboo

> What do you think about this one?
> 
> Toshiba AT10-A103(3G) (PDA0FL-007012) 1 GB (Black) 
> 
> 4990 baht.


Hmmm, everything is older spec, so the processor is slow, doesn't have much RAM, the cameras are not very good quality, it probably can't run the latest versions of Android, etc.

I'd tend to avoid Toshiba personally, some folks may have good experience with them, but I think they're cheap for a reason... The LG I mentioned is a far far better device, especially if you want a decent camera, and it's probably similar money or just a little more.

----------


## pseudolus

Only tablet worth having.

----------


## charleyboy

> The LG I mentioned is a far far better device, especially if you want a decent camera, and it's probably similar money or just a little more.


Have to agree with you...Now, do Lazada sell them?

No, they don't!

----------


## Iceman123

> Originally Posted by charleyboy
> 
> 
> I don't want an Apple.
> 
> 
> If I were in the market for a new tablet and I didn't want to but an Apple I would still buy and Apple, if as you say your eyes arent what they were the last thing you want to do is piss about configuring a tablet to suit your needs, an all singing all dancing iPad Air 2 is faultless straight from the box and would suit you down to the ground.


Do iPad Air 2 tablets come with glasses?

----------


## baldrick

> Able to take pictures


crap idea with a tablet

Notebookcheck's Top 10 Tablets - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

samsung 10 inch note is the best 10 incher




> Toshiba AT10-A103(3G) (PDA0FL-007012) 1 GB (Black)


you sure it exists - Phone Finder results - GSMArena.com

----------


## Dillinger

Buy cheap, buy twice

Get a Samsung, they have a service centre in hua  Hin too.

----------


## 9999

Teclast x98 Air ii for value

Teclast X98 Air 3G 2 Dual Boot 32GB (White) | Lazada.co.th



Dual boot with android on windows.

Specifications 

- ยี่ห้อ/รุ่น =  Teclast/X89 Air   
- ระบบปฏิบัติการ(OS) = : Android 4.4 + Windows 8.1 
- ระบบการประมวลผล = ﻿ Intel Atom Baytrail-T Z3736F Quad-core 2.16 GHz 
- RAM = 2GB 
- ROM = 32GB 
- ขนาดของจอภาพ = 9.7 นิ้ว 
- ความละเอียดของจอภาพ = IPS  2048 x 1536 (QXGA) 
- ประเภทของจอ = Capacitive touch screen ทัช 10 จุด 
- กล้องหน้า = 2.0 MP กล้องหลัง = 5.0 MP 
- วัสดุตัวเครื่อง = Aluminum 
- เครือข่ายที่รองรับ = 1 ซิม 
- 2G:GSM/GPRS/EDGE (850/900/1800/1900 MHz) 3G: WCDMA 900/2100MHz  
- Bluetooth = BT 4.0 LE 
- แบตเตอรี่ = 8000mAh 
- Wifi = มี, 802.11 b/g/n

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by charleyboy
> ...


Yes two of them and a complimentary bottle of Three Bells!

----------


## charleyboy

This is an 8 incher. Reasonable price?

Specifications of Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 16GB (White)

What's in the box:	
Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 - White
General Features:
SKU	TE313ELAHCQ0ANTH-801540
Price	9,845 ฿
ความจุแบตเตอรี่ (mHa)	4600
กล้องหลัง (เมกะพิกเซล)	5
กล้องหน้า (เมกะพิกเซล)	1
ขนาดหน้าจอ	8.0
Megapixels	5.0
Model	Note 8.0
Operating System	Android
รุ่นของระบบปฏิบัติการ	Android 4.1.2 (Jellybean)
Size (cm)	79.5 x 13.59 x 21.08
Weight (kg)	0.34
หน่วยความจำแรม (GB)	2
Capacity (GB)	16
ความจุ	16 GB
RAM (GB)	2048
ประเภทของแบตเตอรี่	แบตเตอรี่ชาร์จได้ ชนิด Li-ions

----------


## Dillinger

^

----------


## Dillinger

There's a lg g pad on Craigslist today charley for 2750 baht, he mentions it being great for line too :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

Have to put on the back-burner.

I need a new i phone as the recommended ASUS has fooked up 3 times!

----------


## spliff

Zenfone 2?

----------


## charleyboy

Zenshite 5

Anyway, I've just ordered an Apple.














Refurbished!  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dillinger

We can FaceTime each other now Charley  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> I've just ordered an Apple.





> We can FaceTime each other now Charley



Pooves...

----------


## charleyboy

WTF is Facetime?

Betty obviously knows!  :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

I don't do iGayApps, sorry, Charlie. Dil will fill you in...  :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

^Don't think he could fill a hole in a pineapple ring!  :rofl:

----------


## Dillinger

If you need any help with iTunes Charley, 



Ask some other fukker

----------


## Bettyboo

^ a very good reason not to buy any iProducts; iTunes is utter shite...

----------


## Dillinger

It has a lovely little red logo now :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Your screen needs adjusting, it's pink...

----------


## charleyboy

Come on Lazada, get the fookin' thing delivered!


Anyone want to buy a second hand Zenphone 5 ?

----------


## 9999

what went wrong with your zenfone5?

The best value phones right now are probably oneplus. Waiting to see how much cock I have to suck to get a oneplus 2 if its too long oneplus one will be fine.

My ulefone BePro is running pretty good but you can feel the cheapness in it. Gave the zenfone to my daughter its still pumping along nicely.

----------


## Dillinger

Which iPhone did you get Charley?

----------


## spliff

how much ya want for it?

----------


## charleyboy

Firstly. The Zenshite has frozen three times and wont open. It has now gone back to the manufacturer (Somchay) to be fixed...Yet again!

I've ordered a refurbished Apple 4 s (Dillie is now going to tell me) You shouldn't have bought that, you should have bought this!

3000 baht when it comes back from the mender!

----------


## Bettyboo

> Apple 4 s




That was a decent phone, back in 1987...  :Smile: 

Well, good luck with it Charlie.

----------


## klong toey

> I don't want an Apple


Are you sure.

----------


## Bettyboo

^  :rofl:

----------


## charleyboy

And just exactly what, do you have in your handbag, Betty?

It'll no doubt be pink!

----------


## Dillinger

> Apple 4 s


was a nice little phone that Charley, you won't even notice it in your pocket, especially if theres any ladyboys around :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> And just exactly what, do you have in your handbag, Betty?


The missus has nicked me Sony, so I'm stuck with one of these:



(it was about 20,000 baht when I got it a year or so ago, still as good as anything out there - the iPhone 6 plus is virtually an exact copy, but the iPhone is lower spec...)

----------


## klong toey

^£260 in the UK at the moment should i trade in my s2.
Its served me well but i think its time for a new phone.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ it's a good phone, KT, I've had no problems with it but mine has 3gb RAM/32gb storage - the one you're looking at may be 2gb/16gb - these can be a bit slow with the screen because it has a pixel packed screen; make sure you get the 3gb ram version.

The LG software is much better than Samsung's touchwiz. The battery is really good. Some models have wireless charging (mine doesn't without a special case). The screen is top notch. Very good camera. No issues with it, a bit bland, it just works...

----------


## Dillinger

Androids a load of shite compared to IOS. 

Only 18% of android phones have the latest version. 

Out of all the top end phones I've had, nothing comes close to this iPhone 6 in terms of all round workhorse. 

Although I do like the look of that Samsung s6 edge

----------


## klong toey

^^Looks like UK version only has 2gb ram option will keep an eye out for higher spec one.

^Only 2 negatives about IOS i don't look good with a handbag strapped over my shoulder.
And i am not wearing a pink skirt even on a night out in Sukhumvit. :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

> ^ it's a good phone, KT, I've had no problems with it but mine has 3gb RAM/32gb storage - the one you're looking at may be 2gb/16gb - these can be a bit slow with the screen because it has a pixel packed screen; make sure you get the 3gb ram version.
> 
> The LG software is much better than Samsung's touchwiz. The battery is really good. Some models have wireless charging (mine doesn't without a special case). The screen is top notch. Very good camera. No issues with it, a bit bland, it just works...



Get a life!  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

:smiley laughing:

----------


## klong toey

> 


Did your Western union money transfer  arrive. :Smile:

----------


## Dapper

> I'm thinking about buying a tablet.
> I don't want an Apple.
> Must be a reasonable size as my eyes aren't what they were!
> Doesn't have to have all the bells and whistles.
> 
> What would you recommend?


I just got 4 Apple's for the family.

Was a diehard PC fan.

But nowadays Apple is the bollocks.

Buy second hand if you're a bit short, but don't bother with the rest; they're shit in comparison.

Nuff said.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Get a life!


If you keep that up, I'll tell you, in depth, about me new Flashback delay and Hall of Fame mini...  :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

Betty, listen to Dapper!  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by charleyboy
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a tablet.
> I don't want an Apple.
> Must be a reasonable size as my eyes aren't what they were!
> Doesn't have to have all the bells and whistles.
> 
> What would you recommend?
> ...


Overpriced gay shit.

'Nuff said.

----------


## charleyboy

C'mon 'Arry.What are you packing?

----------


## klong toey

Did a bit of searching this might wet Betty's panties.
*Sony Xperia Z Ultra* 

Looks a bit bigger than my S2.
Buy Sim Free Sony Xperia Z Ultra Smartphone - Black at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for SIM free phones.

----------


## charleyboy

Well, my Appen 4s has arrived and I'm over the fookin' moon!

Appen...You know you want one.  :rofl:

----------


## Stinky

Groan  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^^ meh...




> Sony Xperia Z Ultra


It is big, KT - very, too big for me.

I would say though, even though I'm preaching to a hostile crowd, the Sony Xperias are the best phones. My xperiaZ is better than the current S6, specs are close and good enough, but the design and use are spot on.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Those android specs are equivalent to your average England team, they look great on paper, but in practice  nothing gels together

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Can you be clear; England cricket team, England rugby team or our overpaid wankers in the football team?

----------


## Dillinger

3 lions on our shirt, never stopped us dreamin
30 years of hurt ..

----------


## Bettyboo

1 million a month and can't be bothered to turn up for an England match... I bet they have iPhones...

----------


## Dillinger

We are the pride of the Pennines, the cock of the North 

We hate all you cockneys and stokers and all

UNITED!!!!!

----------


## Bettyboo

^ it's not over until...






This should get your juices flowing, Dil (even Stoker would have second thoughts about this...):

----------


## klong toey

Decided LG G3 it fits in my pocket.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Good luck with it, KT; it's a good phone with good specs. It's about as big as I'd want - needs a case too which makes it even bigger (the screen will shatter if you drop an LG or iPhone).

----------


## klong toey

My back up phone is up for sale now Nokia xpressmusic 5800 1 careful owner.
Actually the battery  still last for about a 5 days on my old Nokia without charging.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> C'mon 'Arry.What are you packing?


Phones?

Rooted Note 3 running 5.1.1 and a stock Note 4 running 5.0.

Tablets: Galaxy Tab 12.2 with Cyanogen, and a stock LG G Pad 10.1.

----------


## charleyboy

^Is that, Latin?  :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

I took Betty's advice had time today to buy new phone £260.
Its 10 am in Blighty so dark can't read manual. :Smile: 
[/IMG]

----------

